# HOTV is Back!



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi race fans, James T. Jet for HOTV with an exclusive news flash. After a very dry spell in 2011 racing is returning to GreenRun Speedway in Virginia Beach, VA. The first race for 2012 is going to be a brand new Virginia Beach Ultra G Cup. This is first ever Auto World Chassis only race in the history of Green Run Speedway. On the scene at GreenRun Speedway is Smokey Hughes lets go to him now.

A great big howdy to all you tjet race fans out there. I just confirmed with track owner Roger Corrie that the first ever Virginia Beach Ultra G Cup race will be held during the month of April from the 21st through the 28th. The rules are being finalized as we report this the only thing left is for the tech committee to take some motor measurements and some tire measurements. Looks like a fairly straight forward set of rules with a spec Auto World chassis with some leeway in the rear tires and axel. It should be interesting to see how well the new gear ratio’s on the newer Ultra G’s perform at Green Run. Back to you James.

Thanks Smokey we look forward to reporting on who the sponsors will be for this year’s event but we know Corrie Motors will be one and long time Green Run race fan BRP should also come on board. Stay tuned to HOTV for more information as it become available

Aurora Cannon the GreenRun track photographer is still with the HOTV team and we look forward to her photographs as the 2012 racing season comes to fruition this year. That’s it for this news flash. Thanks for listening to our broadcast and may god bless


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Count me in Roger!!!!!
Clyde-0-Mite


----------

